# New Mods Needed



## Jezlad

I'm looking for 3 or 4 new moderators for the site.

Instead of being assigned an area to reside and moderate over though, I need people whose responsibility will be to get discussions going and post high quality threads that engage and stimulate the forum.

If you feel you're outgoing, talkative, knowledgeable on most aspects of the hobby and feel posting around two decent threads per day let me know.

Heresy NEEDS you!! :victory:


----------



## Battman

Would be tempted, but work mainly off the phone so not sure if everything would work or if my posts are up to par


----------



## dirty-dog-

i could give it a try, i would be interested in the modelling and painting areas in terms of starting discussions, dont know what my threads have been like so far in terms of getting discussions going, but im allways up for a challenge.


----------



## Romero's Own

I'd love to give it a try.

Got a pretty good knowledge of most aspects and have the time to put into it


----------



## Deneris

Hell, I'd be willing to give it a shot (as I hear the mods are paid in cookies)...


----------



## Jezlad

Deneris said:


> Hell, I'd be willing to give it a shot (as I hear the mods are paid in cookies)...


Nah you got the wrong end of the stick. I give them cookies for blowjobs. k:


----------



## Boc

Jezlad said:


> I give them cookies for blowjobs.


You still owe me like 8 boxes of oreos...


----------



## Serpion5

Easiest cookies I ever made. :crazy:


----------



## jonileth

I'd be interested in helping out. Though I don't need to be paid in cookies. Not much of a sweet tooth.


----------



## Jacobite

Don't worry, I hear Jez an't a huge fan of pineapple, loves beer and curry though.


----------



## MidnightSun

I certainly have the spare time available, and I'm a pretty avid follower of the blogosphere so I can translate issues I see on Prometheus At War or 3++ (or Mind War FTW, but that belongs to TKE so if something comes up that he wants on Heresy he'll do it himself).

Midnight


----------



## Silens

I accept payment in blowjobs. I'll start this week. Two posts a day? As long as I get half hour and a glass of juice in between.


----------



## Tawa

I'd volunteer Jez, but I'm hardly sensible enough :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

And since when was sensible a requirement for modhood? :laugh:


----------



## Chaosftw

I would be willing to give it a go! I am always up for being the devils advocate to spark good discussions!

Is there an application process we are required to fill out? or how does it work?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'd be happy to help, I always have the forums open and tend to post numerous threads in the hopes it gets conversations going already. I have a lot of free time on my hands as I'm a carer for an elderly relative, and spend most of the day in front of the computer when not tending to her.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Hi,

I could try it out. I am currently the admin on one site and a moderator on a couple of others as well as having prior moderator experience. I can send links via PM if you wanted to check the sites out.

I know I have not really been here all that long or have that many posts but then again I do not really buy into the whole philosophy of "earn your keep before you speak" where veterans ignore the newbies.

To be up front I know next to nothing about the Board Game itself but I know I love WH40k from its books to its games and I have a desire to see these forums stick around for a long time.

I also like to think that I have a great personality and can easily get along with anyone.

Cydney


----------



## Tawa

spanner94ezekiel said:


> And since when was sensible a requirement for modhood? :laugh:


Hmm, good point.... Who do I suck first?


----------



## JAMOB

I'm definitely interested at least. I'm not sure what the quality of work would be but I would put effort into it at least. I've been playing for a while... Does it matter what kind of post it would be?


----------



## scscofield




----------



## Tawa

Eeh, I've got a minimum of modding experience from a goodly while back, and used to admin a long defunct forum 

Just yell if I'm needed :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

Can i be an honorary Mod please? i dont want any of the responsibility i just want a cool orange name, or maybe you could even make me a senior super mod with a purple name purely for the cool factor.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I vote me. For one, I'm fucking awesome, especially when it comes to ridiculing virgins and pointing out what massive cunts they are. Secondly, I'm essence and generally don't give a flying fuck what people think about me, so am pretty much up for posting a thread about literally anything to get some discussion going, if you pick me, look forward to the delights of 'If I spent £5000 on a cardboard Tau battlesuit, just how long will it be before I can talk to a girl again?' and 'Twilight fans. Should they all be eliminated from the gene pool for the betterment of mankind'

Also, fluff lord extraordinaire, 'nuff said.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> ...a senior super mod with a purple name purely for the cool factor.


Serp would beat you until you turn purple if that helps.


----------



## Tawa

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Serp would beat you until you turn purple if that helps.


That might be better off in Serp's kinky thread..... :wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tawa said:


> That might be better off in Serp's kinky thread..... :wink:


Honi soit qui mal y pense.


----------



## Tawa

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Honi soit qui mal y pense.


"My penis is itchy"....? :shok:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tawa said:


> "My penis is itchy"....? :shok:


It is the motto of the Order of the Garter. It means, approximately, "Evil is he who thinks it" or in other words if you see kinkiness in my post it is in your mind not the post.


----------



## Tawa

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is the motto of the Order of the Garter. It means, approximately, "Evil is he who thinks it" or in other words if you see kinkiness in my post it is in your mind not the post.


"shame upon him who thinks evil upon it"


----------



## Deneris

*Pictures Dave and Tawa fighting to the death to this music...*


----------



## LTP

bitsandkits said:


> Can i be an honorary Mod please? i dont want any of the responsibility i just want a cool orange name, or maybe you could even make me a senior super mod with a purple name purely for the cool factor.


There used to be purple names when we had the blog years ago lol.


----------



## Serpion5

I'm going to volunteer. I think I'd be an awesome mod. I can be tough but fair, my grammar is near perfect and I'm online pretty much every day. :good:


----------



## bitsandkits

Serpion5 said:


> I'm going to volunteer. I think I'd be an awesome mod. I can be tough but fair, my grammar is near perfect and I'm online pretty much every day. :good:


But on the other hand you smell like Yoda's ear wax


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Needless to say, your name is also Serpion.


----------



## Tawa

Deneris said:


> *Pictures Dave and Tawa fighting to the death to this music...*


Again....? :shok:

*fetches the baby oil.....*


----------



## Bindi Baji

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is the motto of the Order of the Garter..


uh uh, i'm sure it's welsh :so_happy:




bitsandkits said:


> But on the other hand you smell like Yoda's ear wax


but, that's a positive isn't it?


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> uh uh, i'm sure it's welsh :so_happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, that's a positive isn't it?


sorry i should have clarified, episode 1 the phantom menace yoda


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> sorry i should have clarified, episode 1 the phantom menace yoda


that good?, that must be an amazing aroma.................


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> that good?, that must be an amazing aroma.................


smells like vaders jock strap for some reason


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> uh uh, i'm sure it's welsh :so_happy:


"middle French" actually


----------



## WaLkAwaY

I am not sure if I was even a serious contender for this or if I was even being considered. But just in case, I thought I would post that I need to withdraw from this. I apologize for the inconvenience if there was any.

As fun as it sounds I think I have too many things going on to really give the site the attention it deserves and I cannot justify neglecting those other things either.


----------



## Romero's Own

Is there a set time we find out who is getting the position?


----------



## Jezlad

Romero's Own said:


> Is there a set time we find out who is getting the position?


Nope. Same as usual, I just keep tabs on who wants the space for a few weeks/months while we discuss in the staff areas.


----------



## Romero's Own

Cool, I was just checking. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tawa

Romero's Own said:


> Cool, I was just checking. Fingers crossed


Somewhere in this picture, the staff are watching. Waiting......


----------



## Serpion5

Tawa said:


> Somewhere in this picture, the staff are watching. Waiting......


And people called me crazy for buying that bridge costume! :crazy:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> Somewhere in this picture, the staff are watching. Waiting......


In this picture there are forty people. None of them can be seen. In this film we hope to show how not to be seen.
'HM GOVERNMENT, PUBLIC SERVICE FILM NO. 42 PARA 6. 'HOW NOT TO BE SEEN''


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> 'HM GOVERNMENT, PUBLIC SERVICE FILM NO. 42 PARA 6. 'HOW NOT TO BE SEEN''


----------



## dirty-dog-

theyre way off in the distance around the gaming table, enjoying beer and taco's lol


----------



## Boc

I'm actually naked in this photo...


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> Somewhere in this picture, the staff are watching. Waiting......


Look! There I am! No, not that one, that's Serp! THERE! THERE I AM!


----------



## Jezlad

If you look closely you can just make out my cock leaving the top of the frame on the far right.


----------



## Zion

Jezlad said:


> If you look closely you can just make out my cock leaving the top of the frame on the far right.


The impressive part is you standing on the bottom left. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Boc said:


> I'm actually naked in this photo...


Got wood? :laugh:



Jezlad said:


> If you look closely you can just make out my cock leaving the top of the frame on the far right.





Zion said:


> The impressive part is you standing on the bottom left. :laugh:


Dear sweet Jesus it's in my fucking eye!!! :shok:


----------



## Alsojames

Id love to be a mod!

Just let my keyboard unfuckify itself so I have proper punctuation, okayÉ


----------



## Mossy Toes

Honestly, I've probably been around long enough/been helpful enough/earned enough shinies to justify the position if I put my hat in the ring... but I like the idyllic life of no responsibility. I'm good, I know my place, I lack ambition (in this particular arena), etc. You guys can handle the headaches while I frolic as carefree as a superhuman genegineered psycho-conditioned killing machine in servo-assisted ceramite armor who shoots an automatic RPG rifle, as it were.


----------



## Tawa

I've already thrown my ha'penny into the ring, but just out of (further?) curiosity, whereabouts on Heresy are these new mods wanted for? opcorn:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I'm on here often enough so if I can help out in anyway I'd be glad to.

If nothing else I'd love the ability to ban the spammers !


----------



## Deneris

Tawa said:


> I've already thrown my ha'penny into the ring, but just out of (further?) curiosity, whereabouts on Heresy are these new mods wanted for? opcorn:


I seem to recall Jez saying he needs some new bath attendants...


----------



## Zion

Deneris said:


> I seem to recall Jez saying he needs some new bath attendants...


So of the new hirees, which are the ones that get to hold the soap, and which are going to be the ones who drop it?


----------



## DeathJester921

I nominate Zion for lead soap dropper. All agreed, say Aye. All opposed, say Nay. Except for Zion, his vote doesn't count.


----------



## Zion

DeathJester921 said:


> I nominate Zion for lead soap dropper. All agreed, say Aye. All opposed, say Nay. Except for Zion, his vote doesn't count.


I'm not allowed near Jez's shower. I reek too much when I get back from Warseer and Dakka when I go trawling for rumours.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tawa said:


> whereabouts on Heresy are these new mods wanted for? opcorn:


A little of everywhere, rather than any one place:



Jezlad said:


> Instead of being assigned an area to reside and moderate over though, I need people whose responsibility will be to get discussions going and post high quality threads that engage and stimulate the forum.


Of course, if you come up with a great new feature then you might get to headline that too.


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> I nominate Zion for lead soap dropper. All agreed, say Aye. All opposed, say Nay. Except for Zion, his vote doesn't count.


Aye! :so_happy:



Zion said:


> I'm not allowed near Jez's shower. I reek too much when I get back from Warseer and Dakka when I go trawling for rumours.


You'll need more than a shower..... :security:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> A little of everywhere, rather than any one place:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you come up with a great new feature then you might get to headline that too.


Aah, cool I must have missed/forgotten that bit. Cheers Dave


----------

